# Akin to



## Dimme

Hola amics. Com es "Akin to someone" en catala?


----------



## brau

Maybe you could give us a sentence so that we can translate in context.


----------



## Dimme

"Akin" is of the same kin; related by blood. Having a similar quality of character.


----------



## betulina

El primer que se m'acudeix és "semblant a", però en Brau té raó que amb una frase d'exemple t'hi podríem ajudar més bé...


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Segons S. Oliva (Anglès-Català de l'Enciclopèdia) akin és relacionat / anàleg, semblant.

Bona feina aquest cap de setmana


----------



## Dimme

Gracies, Bona nit. Probablement es "semblant a". Un exemple podria esser:"pity and love are closely akin". Or "Pity is closely akin to love".


----------



## brau

Dimme said:


> Gracies, Bona nit. Probablement es "semblant a". Un exemple podria esser:"pity and love are closely akin". Or "Pity is closely akin to love".


 
"Semblant a" means "similar to".

In those sentences, I reckon the most suitable translation would be "estar relacionat".

- La compassió i l'amor estan (íntimament) relacionats.

- La compassió está molt relacionada amb l'amor.

Cheers.

EDIT: Actually I don't know why I've written in English...


----------



## Dimme

You're right. Oh, by the way, Valencia is a great team.


----------



## josepV

Ja veig que serà tard pero... no serà més aviat ' parent de .... ' . 
Akin to someone  =   Parent d'algú
Salut


----------

